# Prototype question



## MikeL (Mar 21, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I bought myself a nice Heinz Canada warehouse at the Laval hobby expo today. When I brought it home and placed it where I thought it could go, I discovered the awning was too low to allow a boxcar to pass. I need about one inch clearance, or 7' feet (HO) - seems far too much. I've attached two photos (which were oriented properly when I uploaded them 

Am I missing something? Should I remove the awning and place it higher up on the building?

Thanks, Mike


----------



## deedub35 (Jan 29, 2014)

Build a base for the entire building that also includes a loading platform for the boxcar in essence raising the whole building. This will have the bottom of the building essentially in line with the floor of the boxcar and should give more than enough clearance for the awning.


----------



## J.C. (Dec 24, 2016)

you could move the awning up or just build a loading dock under the awning.


----------



## MikeL (Mar 21, 2015)

Thanks guys. What isn't clear from my two photos is that there are two receiving / shipping doors, the bottom of these doors are level with the bottom of the boxcar doors.

Moving the awning seems like the way to go. What is the best way to dissolve cement glue?

Mike


----------



## J.C. (Dec 24, 2016)

without knowing what they used it would be hard to recommended any way to unglue it without causing more damage then good. being that there are two doors a small loading dock would not be out of line , would make it easier to spot car .


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

It would be better to cut through the glue joint with an Exacto knife. Putting more solvent on the plastic only makes a mess and melts plastic.


----------



## deedub35 (Jan 29, 2014)

The front shipping/receiving doors and man door don't have to be at grade. A lot of times they are raised too. Shipping/receiving doors are often raised to accommodate trailer loading. The man door can have a set of stairs up.

See these Pikestuff models ...

https://rixproducts.com/product/tri-star-industries-ho/

https://rixproducts.com/product/motor-freight-terminal-ho/


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Those shipping / receiving doors look a little large for a standard tractor trailer. Maybe those are intended to be the rail-served platforms, and the one at the side, with the awning, if for trucks.

I don't think moving the awning is the right answer, though. That would put your trains awfully close to the building, and in any event, it doesn't look like it would have enough clearance even if you mounted it flush with the main roof.


----------



## Steam&Diesel (Feb 19, 2018)

I have a bit of background in building scale plastic models. One trick I've used with limited success to separate glued parts is by freezing the piece. As JC said, it's hard to say how well it was originally glued. The better the bond the more unlikely it well be to get them apart safely. 

If you would want to go the route of cutting it off as MichaelE suggested, use the back of the X-Acto blade. I use the cheaper Chinese blades for this as they are about half the thickness of an X-Acto blade.

I believe either of these options will leave a "scar" where it is glued now.

I, too, would consider raising the building.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

I agree deedub35. Its unlikely that the door and the opening next to it would be at grade, all the rain water would pour in. I think a small foundation is the way to go. something for the weeds to grow up on!


----------



## MikeL (Mar 21, 2015)

Thanks everyone. I tested placing a loading dock and it looks like this is the way to go.

The loading dock will be my first attempt at building a structure. I'm collecting prototype pictures; does anyone know where I can find a plan to build one?

Thanks again for your help.

Mike


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

MikeL said:


> The loading dock will be my first attempt at building a structure. I'm collecting prototype pictures; does anyone know where I can find a plan to build one?
> 
> Thanks again for your help.
> 
> Mike


I wouldn't think you'd need a plan. It's going to be a solid rectangle (although there is no need to close in the back and sides) if you're simulating a concrete dock. For a wooden one, you need a wooden deck and support beams. The deck would be flush on the front and overhang a little at the sides. Include diagonal bracing between vertical supports.

Your biggest challenge is actually going to be keeping everything square. Make sure you have some small squares and corner clamps, and perhaps build a jig to help you keep everything square.


----------



## MikeL (Mar 21, 2015)

Thanks CTValley. Where would I get small squares and corner clamps - is this a Home Depot / Canadian Tire visit or a hobby shop?

Mike


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Most of what you'd find at HD would be too large for a hobby application, and none of the hobby shops near me sell anything but the most basic of tools.

I order from MicroMark, a specialty hobby tool supplier.

https://www.micromark.com/mini-hand-tools/clamps
https://www.micromark.com/mini-hand-tools/measuring-marking

Some people complain about their prices. Personally, I consider good tools an investment and don't mind paying for them. Everything I've ever purchased from MicroMark has been top quality.


----------

